
Whatever It Would Cost to Eliminate Mobile Ads, Consumers Don't Want to Pay It - prawn
https://blog.applovin.com/data-desk-6-whatever-it-would-cost-to-eliminate-mobile-ads-consumers-dont-want-to-pay-it/
======
violentvinyl
Who are all these people who spend money after clicking on an ad? The only
time I ever click on an ad is by accident, and as soon as I realize the
mistake I've made, I immediatly go back (or in the worst case, get frustrated
and close the tab and give up on whatever fork my browsing was taking at the
time).

------
oneJob
How much would you pay for content?

That is a completely different question than say...

How much would you pay for us to remove ads from our content, given you can go
elsewhere for similar content?

It's not just a price-point issue, either. It is also a transactions costs
issue. The old model of paying for one source of content has given way to the
new model of forever being only a click away from switching content providers.
Determining who gets paid what, enforcing that, and distributing the paycheck,
that's basically not doable at the moment,,, except through ads.

------
monochromatic
A nice defense of a shady and failing business model. Ad blockers have worked
just fine for a long time, and they're about to get a lot more widespread.

------
dhuramas
Would the results be different, if the questions were differently worded - say
How much would you pay for a 100% foolproof adblocker?

